# Sourcing Album Art Links



## Najka (Jan 4, 2018)

Starting a thread for anyone who creates or is seeking band logos and artwork.

*Please list any artist Facebook pages or work so we have a thread to source artwork.*

It's _tedious_ searching through all the threads to see where people are sourcing band art, please try and keep it just to links to artist's portfolios, social media, or webpages. (Short description of the artist style is acceptable.)

I'm currently seeking album artwork, but hopefully a lot more people can find this useful.

Thanks!


----------

